# TODAY ONLY! FREE HALLOWEEN MUSIC Complete Album Download



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Signed on to my CD baby account & grabbed it ! Thanx for the FYI


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## discard (May 6, 2010)

Thanks, it took a minute to sign up and then download!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I just tried it same day as this post was created, and it asked me to pay $7.90.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Halloweiner said:


> I just tried it same day as this post was created, and it asked me to pay $7.90.


Yuppers.......................


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

***********


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Bummer, guess the free offer was a limited time or download count only


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got it, seems to be working now as of Wednesday Oct 6 at 8AM west coast time. 

Thanks!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Now not working!


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

After the page opens are you clicking "Buy MP3" near the top of the page? Then select "checkout" and make yourself a new account (you can put bogus info in the slots) and you should be able to download.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I was already a member. I logged in, but when I clicked on BUY MP3 it took me to a cart and asked me to pay $7.90.


----------



## HeyTodd (Sep 28, 2009)

I just checked & the free MP3's are still available (October 8th).


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

This is what I just now got when I clicked on the original link:

"Halloween Songs To Christmas Melodies

Nooshi 
© Copyright-Bandgard Records (634479848865) 
Record Label: Bandgard Records Download Album (MP3) - $5.00"

I don't see anywhere that it says the download is free. Only Track 1 says cost is 0.00


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> This is what I just now got when I clicked on the original link:
> 
> "Halloween Songs To Christmas Melodies
> 
> ...


** I just went on to it, it is offically closed for free, now $5. except for the one song


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for that info, but I don't see any button saying "Add To Cart".


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That's what I thought it said.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> That's what I thought it said.


Check your Pm for a treat, no tricks


----------



## thescarefactory (Oct 10, 2010)

*Really?*

Sounds like Simon and Garfunkel?

Whats up with that?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Pretty much for the lil ones........


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Is it still available else where for free or was it limited one time offer!?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Limited time..........for that day


----------



## ForbiddenDarkness (May 9, 2010)

I guess most of us missed the chance bummer...


----------



## thescarefactory (Oct 10, 2010)

Anyone can download WEAK FREE Halloween Sounds ... Get some REAL sounds at THE SCARE FACTORY


----------

